# What are some of the best lug nuts for the GTO?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

*FYI:* My wheels are black powder coated

I thought this was going to be a simple process, but there are so many marketing "noise" out there.

Just about everyone makes lug nuts and say that theirs is the latest and greatest.

I like to hear from your experiences and preferences.

What's more durable? Titanium lug nuts, Stainless steel or forged tool-steel with chrome?

Unless there is something that I don't know about aluminum, I think it's not a viable option with regards to long term life.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

whatta ya want? Chrome, silver, black, some other color? I hated the cheap plastic stock things. I don't think you need to go to unobtanium lugs. A good steel would be fine and last the life of the car but I'd stay away from aluminum. BTW I'd worry more about the soft lug studs than the nuts. I like mine and they've been on and off a ton with no issues. . . black Gorilla tuner


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

are the black gorilla tuner the aluminum ones?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

batmans said:


> are the black gorilla tuner the aluminum ones?


No, they're hardened steel. Like I said the most important thing tho is the wheels studs themselves. Lots of people have snapped the studs both by tightening and at the track. They are very soft. You have to cut off the ARP studs but it wasn't too difficult. Link for the "tuner" studs.


----------



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

I just purchased a set of Dorman lug nuts with one of them be a lock and you cant hardly tell unless your very close which one it is.I also chose black and they look good.The part number is 711-346 $30 for the whole set.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

i need to purchase a set soon too, mine are all partly to fully stripped, so i am avoiding removing wheels at all costs (yay buying used). i havent done much research, but this may be easier, does anyone know the size and shape etc... 
i would have just ordered the ones posted, but they are both black, and i was hoping to get either stainless or chrome (possibly red as the previous owner painted stripes on the hood, but i doubt that i will go that route) as my car is QSM


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

knaletko said:


> i need to purchase a set soon too, mine are all partly to fully stripped, so i am avoiding removing wheels at all costs (yay buying used). i havent done much research, but this may be easier, does anyone know the size and shape etc...
> i would have just ordered the ones posted, but they are both black, and i was hoping to get either stainless or chrome (possibly red as the previous owner painted stripes on the hood, but i doubt that i will go that route) as my car is QSM


I have a new set of Titanium ones for sale. It's an extra that my friend backed out on me when he sold his car.

CNC-Milled 6AL4V Titanium Alloy Lug Nuts - NSX Prime


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

knaletko said:


> i need to purchase a set soon too, mine are all partly to fully stripped, so i am avoiding removing wheels at all costs (yay buying used). i havent done much research, but this may be easier, does anyone know the size and shape etc...
> i would have just ordered the ones posted, but they are both black, and i was hoping to get either stainless or chrome (possibly red as the previous owner painted stripes on the hood, but i doubt that i will go that route) as my car is QSM


The link I posted above has many colors and finishes. The studs are 12mm x 1.50


----------

